# How common are twins, singles, triplets, etc. among goats?



## cwatkin

I have only had twins or singles among my goats until yesterday. Of course I would have to have my first batch of triplets on one of the coldest days of the year.

I am just curious as to how common singles, twins, triplets, quads, etc. are among goats. I figured there would be a chart somewhere here but couldn't find one. I understand that twins are the most common which makes sense considering goats have two tits to nurse from. I would have to assume that singles are next most common and triplets being third most common.

Does anyone have any published numbers on this? Does it matter by breed? I would assume the female plays more of a role in the number of babies than the male. The one with the triplets is a pure Nubian and she appears to have been bred by two bucks. They got out and bred her. A birth during this time of year was definitely not in the plans.

Conor


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As far as I know, there is no chart that will give you the probability of what your doe will kid.
Twins are the most common here, followed by triplets, and quads, singles are the least common with my does. There are breeds that are more likely to have triplets and quads though, those being Nubians, and Boers, most commonly. I have seen Alpines kid quints before though.
In 2013 I had
4 sets of twins
4 sets of triplets
2 singles


----------



## cwatkin

I see. This doe had twins last year and that was her first time. Should I expect triplets from this one from now on? She was HUGE this time and I know it was either two huge kids or triplets.

I was also told that good nutrition will encourage multiples above twins. The two that had singles last year make sense. One is pretty small and the other was very sickly so her only baby was quite small. I had to put that mother down at the time of weaning as she had so many things wrong.

Conor


----------



## nancy d

Good nutrition plays a significant role.
Around here it's usually trips. A lot of times an FF will have twins but they have known to start out with trips.
A pair of full Boer sisters take turns having quads.:wallbang:
My % does come from a dam who started with trips then quads every year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Agree with that.

Genetics play a big role as well. If a doe kid is born as one of triplets or quads, she will most likely kid high multiples as well.
If you grain them before breeding (flushing them), it increases multiple kids as well. But feeding them well all year is better as well.


----------



## packhillboers

Our few started off at our ranch with singles, then twins, then moved up to triplets .. so this year. maybe quads. I hope not. I think triplets is as much as most does can handle for nutritional needs. Its hard for them to keep up their food with quads. Hard on me to keep up with the amount of food the doe needs too. If we had a doe that consistently gave a single.. we would not keep her. The babies just keep getting bigger in singles. Seems to be normal to have triplets and twins with most bigger goat breeds but I think Quads is not the norm unless they are fed some big feed to encourage it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Yep, good nutrition and genetics play an important role. Also, the most fertile months of the year for does is November through january, with December throwing the highest chance for multiples.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am glad you asked this...I was wondering myself. I noticed, though, that this so far is with the bigger breeds...what about minis?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Minis have high chances of multiples. Triplets is normal for them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is that true also of mini manchas, mini nubians etc? Or just the pygmy and ND's?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would imagine it's true for them too, as they have the nd genetics, and the genetics of the larger breed. Plus little animals seem to have multiples (like dogs, cats, etc).


----------



## NyGoatMom

True, makes sense  Thanks Lacie, yet again!


----------



## rockycreek

This year was mind blowing. I had seasoned does who have consistently had twins, have triplets this year. And one had a set of quads.
I had a first timer, from a single birth, have triplets.
Same buck, same does, breeding same time of year
The only variable factor was feed. I changed from Tractor Supply, Dumor to a local feed mill last year.
I am going to assume, better nutrition played a huge part.
This year ...17 live babies (lost 2 from tangled triplets) from 7 does. (1 first timer had a single...whew)
Last year.... 16 babies from 10 does.


----------

